# Postfix Port 587



## relo (2. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

ich versuche schon seit Stunden, den Port 587 freizugeben um nicht nur vom Port 25 E-Mails versenden zu können.
Ich hab ISPConfig 3.0.4.3 und Postfix.

Folgendes habe ich schon alles versucht:
- Port 587 in ISPConfig Firewall freigegeben
- submission in Master.cf auskommentiert
- Configs versucht anzupassen, jedoch bisher mit wenig erfolg

Es scheint so, dass wenigstens mal die Nachricht zum Server durch geht, aber dann abgelehnt wird:

Apr  2 15:28:38 server postfix/smtpd[28561]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory
Apr  2 15:28:38 server postfix/smtpd[28561]: warning: i59F790E4.versanet.de[xx.xxx.xxx.xxx]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: generic failure

SASL ist aktiviert und auch alles gestartet:
/usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r -n

Hier nun noch die jeweiligen relevanten Configs:

*Master.cf:*
smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
submission inet n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject

*/etc/default/saslauthd*
START=yes
DESC="SASL Authentication Daemon"
NAME="saslauthd"
MECHANISMS="pam"
MECH_OPTIONS=""
THREADS=5
OPTIONS="-c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r"

*/etc/pam.d/smtp (Werte anonymisiert)*
auth    required   pam_mysql.so user=ispconfig passwd=password host=127.0.0.1 db=db table=table usercolumn=login passwdcolumn=password crypt=1
account sufficient pam_mysql.so user=user passwd=mypassword host=127.0.0.1 db=db table=table usercolumn=login passwdcolumn=password crypt=1

*/etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf*
pwcheck_method: saslauthd
mech_list: plain login
allow_plaintext: true
auxprop_plugin: mysql
sql_hostnames: 127.0.0.1
sql_user: user
sql_passwd: password
sql_database: db
sql_select: select password from mail_user where login = '%u'


Vielleicht weiß ja von euch jemand, was ich noch falsch mache, denn über Port 25 funktioniert es wie es soll. Die Daten der E-Mails stehen natürlich in der Datenbank und die Passwörter sind verschlüsselt. Es besteht wirklich nur das Problem, dass ich nicht über Port 587 senden kann, obwohl ich Ihn freigeschaltet habe.

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

relo


----------



## relo (2. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mein Problem schon selber gelöst.

Ich habe in einigen Beiträgen gelesen, dass man die smtp und submission nicht als root laufen lassen soll. Und das war "mein" Fehler. Ich musste es nur als root laufen lassen und dann ging es. In der Master.cf also folgende Änderungen:

smtp inet n - - - - smtpd
submission inet n - - - - smtpd
-o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
-o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
-o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticate d,reject

Ich hoffe es hilft auch jemanden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

relo


----------



## r_s (26. Apr. 2013)

Hallo, nur für's Protokoll, falls noch jemand, so wie ich, stundenlang nach einer Lösung gesucht hat: 


Zitat von relo:


> smtp inet n - - - - smtpd
> submission inet n - - - - smtpd
> -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
> -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
> ...


 Ja, hat es, vielen Dank!


----------



## Brainfood (1. Mai 2013)

job, hab bei mir auch nur folgende Sachen geändert:

vi /etc/postfix/master.cf


```
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
### ### ### PLITC ### ### ###
submission inet n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
  -o syslog_name=postfix/submission
  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
smtps     inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
  -o syslog_name=postfix/smtps
  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
### ### ### PLITC ### ### ###
#
```
ISPConfig -> System -> Firewall
- Port 465
- Port 587

freigeben.

Ich benutze die ganzen letzten Jahre immer Submission, da in etlichen Internet-Cafés - SMTP über TCP 25 aus Prinzip gesperrt ist.

Kleiner Tipp noch am Rande: Wer Postfix/Dovecot auf per IPv6 betreiben sollte, definiert einen klaren Reverse DNS (PTR) für eure IPv6-Adresse:

vi /etc/postfix/main.cf


```
smtp_bind_address6 = 2a01:xxxx::x
```
vi /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf


```
## IMAP specific settings
protocol imap {
  mail_executable = /usr/lib/dovecot/rawlog /usr/lib/dovecot/imap
  mail_plugins = quota imap_quota
  mail_max_userip_connections = 99
  listen = *,[::]
}

## POP3 specific settings
protocol pop3 {
  mail_executable = /usr/lib/dovecot/rawlog /usr/lib/dovecot/pop3
  pop3_uidl_format = %08Xu%08Xv
  mail_plugins = quota
  mail_max_userip_connections = 99
  listen = *,[::]
}
```
Und eben TCP 465/587 in ip6tables freischalten.


----------

